# Please help ...



## iran (May 24, 2012)

Please help ...
I am Cyrus, I'm 18 years old and I live in Iran and want to get a bachelor's degree in computer go to China and Shanghai, but I am afraid of the costs ...
I would like to know how much is the cost of accommodation and food costs how much?

Please tell the price of the dollar or unit of China ...
Thanks, all.
Dormitory



Please help me


----------



## iran (May 24, 2012)

noting?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Shanghai local dorm or university room would cost about 500-800rmb/month, local apartment 2000 rmb/month.. Food would be about 10-20 rmb/meal. 8 rmb is 1€ at the moment.
subway is between 3-5rmb per trip, bus 2 rmb.
McDonald big Mac meal about 23 rmb.


----------

